# Ringelnattern überwintern



## schilfgrün (23. Okt. 2009)

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle Schlangenfreunde,

in diesem Jahr waren glücklicherweise drei Ringelnattern bei uns zu Besuch, eine 50, die zweite 30 und die dritte ca. 20 cm groß. Wir nannten sie Heidi 1, 2 und 3.
Alle blieben jedoch nur über einen Tag an unserem Teich.
Meine Frage an Euch ist - sind Ringelattern so ortsungebunden, wie überwintern sie und kann ich ihnen dazu eine Behausung schaffen ???

Liebe Güße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## herbi (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Servus Ingo,...

schön das du diese Tiere bei dir im Garten hast,.... 

Ich pers. bin kein Schlangenfreund und würde mir Gedanken machen wie ich diese Viecher weg bekomme,...

Wenn du ihnen aber Laubhaufen oder Kompost bereitstellst dann finden sie dort bestimmt Schutz vor der Kälte im Winter,...


----------



## schilfgrün (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Danke Herbi,

ich werde heute noch ein bisschen mehr Laub aufwerfen. 
Warum aber magst Du diese Tiere nicht ??? 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## anlu (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Ihr alle!

Ich bin froh dass wir noch keins gehabt haben. Sonnst müssten wir unser Teich zuschütten. Ich hasse diese Vieche, mich grausst von __ Schlangen. Aber zum überwintern könntest Gefrierschränke nehmen


----------



## Digicat (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Na dann mal einer der ein dickes Pro den Ringelnattern erteilen möchte 

Servus Ringelnatterfreunde 



 

 

Und ... ist die nicht schön ... Natur pur


----------



## Digicat (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Achso ... ja wie überwintern sie denn ...

Steinhaufen ... Laubhaufen ... im Kompost ... je natürlicher, umso besser

Einfach überall wo sie den Frost geschützt ausgesetzt sind und in Ruhe ( ungestört) überwintern können ...


----------



## Bebel (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Ingo

Bin ja ganz neidisch - gleich drei Ringelnattern!

Ich denke Du wirst schon die richtigen Vorraussetzungen in Deinem Garten haben, denn nur wegen des Teiches werden die nicht gekommen sein.

Vielleicht hast Du schon Steinbeet, Trockenmauer, Kompost oder Holzstapel oder ähnliches in Deinem Garten?

Dann weißt Du wo die wohnen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## schilfgrün (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Bebel,

eigendlich ist jeder von Dir genannte Unterschlupf vorhanden. Vielleicht baue ich noch einige mehr aus - wäre toll, wenn wir wieder Ringelnattern bei uns zu Besuch hätten oder irgendwo haben. Eine konnte ich mal auf die Hand nehmen, aber die sind ja wirklich sehr flink.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## teichmichl (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo,

also ich habe sogar extra einen Kompost gebaut für die kleinen Tierchen.
Dort sollten viele Äste drin liegen und etwas Mist,Gartenabfälle usw.
Ein jahr später ging das Grosse krabblen los.Jetzt kann man im Sommer beobachten wie die __ Schlangen auf dem Teichgrund jagen oder an der Oberfläche rumschwimmen.Wunderbar

Gruss Michael


----------



## maritim (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

da habe ich auch mal eine frage an die schlangenexperten.

so einen richtig angelegten komposthaufen haben wir nicht.

in unserer naturbelassenen ecke vom garten (ca 30m²) haben wir eine art komposthaufen.
auf ca 4 m² hat sich mittlerweile ein haufen gebildet der am höchsten punkt 1,5 meter hoch ist.
hierauf werfen wir alles was im garten anfällt, rasenabschnitt, gehäckselter grünschnitt,
kleinere zweige,  blumenerde, laub, asche , rinde , sägemehl.

mittlerweile hat ulla spitz bekommen, das sich im laufe der jahre unterhalb des haufens tolle erde für ihre pflanzen gebildet hat.
also musste peter im frühjahr dem haufen zu leibe rücken, damit ulla tolle erde für ihre gartenpflanzen bekommt.

ich setze die misstgabel an und kurz später entdeckte ich einige blindschleichen.
habe sofort meine abreit eingestellt und zum glück habe ich keine schlange verletzt.
also habe ich wieder alles schön zu gedeckt und die blumenerde im baumarkt gekauft.

vor lauter panik, das wir keine lebewesen verletzen, holen wir keine erde mehr von dem haufen.

jetzt zu meiner frage:

gibt es eine sichere zeit, wo ich erde entnehmen kann? sind zur jeder jahreszeit die __ schlangen in dem komposthaufen?


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Servus Peter



> Überwinterung
> Den Winter verbringen die Ringelnattern in einer Winterstarre in Komposthaufen, frostfreier Erde, Baumstubben oder Laubhaufen. *Sie verlassen dieses Versteck im März bis April, abhängig von den Außentemperaturen. *Ringelnattern werden 20 bis 25 Jahre alt.


Quelle

Dürfte auch auf die Blindschleiche zu treffen.


----------



## schilfgrün (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe mich gerade mal ein bißchen belesen. Demnach solltest Du den Blindschleichen     ( die zur Gattung der Echsen gehören ) jetzt natürlich noch Ihren Winterurlaub gönnen.   Wenn Du um Deinen Komposthaufen herum nicht viel Untergehölz hast, wäre ich auch in Zukunft vorsichtig mit dem Erdabtrag. Blindschleichen leben sehr im Verborgenen und sind nach meiner Auskunft nur morgen- sowie abendaktiv. 
Ich finde es ja , daß Du den Blindschleichen und Ulla zuliebe es vorgezogen hast, Erde aus dem Baumarkt zu holen !!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## teichmichl (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*



maritim schrieb:


> da habe ich auch mal eine frage an die schlangenexperten.
> 
> so einen richtig angelegten komposthaufen haben wir nicht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Peter,

schöne geschichte mit Peter,Ulla und dem Koposthaufen
Ich bin kein Schlangenexperte aber ich würde es mal im Sommer versuchen mit der Erde,da sich z.B.Ringelnattern im Sommer gelegentlich auf Steinen sonnen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die sich dann noch in irgend einem Loch verstecken wenn es auf der Wiese was zu fressen gibt.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Servus Michael

[OT]Herzlich Willkommen



			
				aus deinem Profil schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nur Naturteiche ohne Folie oder Ähnliches.Bei mir gibts Ringelnattern,Blindschleichen,Edelkrebse und Fledermäuse usw.
> Alles in Allem eine wunderschöne Anlage etwas Abseits vom Dorf.



Könntest Dich vielleicht mal näher vorstellen und mit Fotos deine Teiche dokumentieren 

Klingt hoch interessant[/OT]


----------



## teichmichl (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Helmut,

Ja Bilder werden demnächst folgen.Bin noch gerade einen Amphibienteich am vergrössern.
Müsste aber noch ein Video vom Sommer haben wo ich meine Karpfen am füttern bin.
Habe aber nicht nur Fische sondern auch Bienen,Wildbienen,Fledermäuse und manchmal auch __ Enten und einen Eisvogel.Sehr idylisch

Gruss Michael


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Servus Michael oder Helmut 

[OT]Freut mich das deine Naturteiche ein wahres Refugium für Tiere aller Art sind 

Aber wie gesagt, Bilder wären ein Wahnsinn ... wir sind nämlich ein bisserl Fotoverrückt 

Fülle dein Album .... 
[/OT]


----------



## maritim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

das mit den blindschleichen ist ja echt ein umfangreiches thema.
habe noch etwas im internet gelesen und dort findet man verschiedene aussagen.
so wie ich es sehe, ist über das ganze jahr bewegung im komposthaufen.
der komposthaufen ist auch kinderstube für die blindschleichen.

ich frage mal bei der gemeinde nach, wer sich mit blindschleichen auskennt.
vielleicht gibt es einen sicheren monat, wo ich teile des komposthaufen abtragen kann.

habe mich gestern mit meiner ulla besprochen, das wir uns einen richtigen komposthaufen anlegen werden. den werden wir dann so gestallten, das keine __ schlangen in den kompost kommen.
der alte komposthaufen bleibt bestehen und wird nur 30%verkleinert, damit platz für den neuen komposthaufen geschaffen wird.

eigentlich wollten wir nie so einen hässlichen künstlichen komposthaufen haben, weil dieser ein fremdkörper in unserer wilden ecke darstellt.

wir hoffen das der künstliche komposthaufen recht schnell mit den umliegenden sträuchern, __ farne eingewachsen ist.
im sommer haben wir noch einen streifen von ca. 1m x 5m  vor der 30m² “großen“ wilden ecke, wo wir jedes jahr eine blumenwiese einsehen. die blumenwiese verdeckt dann recht schön den künstlichen kompost haufen.

eigentlich haben wir  in unsere wilden ecke alles abgedeckt, das unsere einheimischen tiere eine kleine oase haben. sträucher, unterholz, steinhaufen, holzhaufen, wo sich  die tiere verstecken und brüten können. 
natürlichen kompost haufen, wo die schlangen wohnen können. 
blumenwiese für die insekten und im herbst können  andere tiere den samen fressen.
im winter bietet die wilde ecke genügend rückzugsmöglichkeit für die tiere.

ich denke das wir mit diesen kleinen beitrag in unseren garten, etwas die einheimische tierwelt unterstützen können. es ist nicht viel aber es trägt eine kleinigkeit zum naturschutz bei.


----------



## Digicat (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Servus Peter



Vorbildlich


----------



## maritim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

@ helmut

vorbildlich würde ich nicht sagen aber es ist ein guter grundstein für weiter pläne.
uns liegt noch ein kleines insektenhotel in der __ nase und ich hoffe, das wir es in 2010 verwirklicht bekommen.
dann steht auch noch unserer plan mit den __ giftpflanzen im raum.
einige haben wir schon am rande unsere wilden ecke eingebracht, aber da stehen noch einige wünsche an pflanzen offen.

positiv war die resonanz einiger passanten, die einen teil unser blumenwiese von der strasse einsehen konnten.
bei uns wurde öfter geklingelt und gefragt was es für eine blumenmischung ist.
in unseren kleinen dorf haben wir auch schon entdeckt, das sich einige leute zunimmst eine kleine blumenwiese in ihren sterilen gärten angelegt haben.

ich kann nur jedem dazu raten, das er sich eine kleine wilde blumenwiese anlegt.
man wird mit vielen schmetterlingen und anderen insekten belohnt.
von juli bis ende september kann man sich daraus die schönsten blumensträuße in die wohnung stellen.
und selbst um diese kalte jahreszeit kann man sich daran erfreuen, weil viele vögel die samen am picken sind


----------



## schilfgrün (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Peter & Ulla,

auch ich halte Eure Einstellung zur Natur und der daraus entstehenden Tiervielfalt, wie Helmut schon schrieb, vorbildlich. 
Hoffendlich gibt es viele Nachahmer !!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## teichmichl (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Peter,

also ich finde das Ganze auch super was Ihr da macht.Vorbildlich.
Mutter Natur wird euch danken
Übrigens wenn du dir ein Insektenhotel bauen willst.....Am besten geeignet dafür sind Bambus,Strohhalme,Holzstücke mit vielen kleinen Löchern usw
Nehme bitte kein Y-ton Stein(Porenbeton)sieht zwar schön aus,
aber da baut keine Wildbiene ihr Bruthöhle rein.
Übrigens ist in meinem Insektenhotel im Frühjahr die Hölle los.
Fast wie bei nem kleinen Bienenstock.Nur das die kleinen Racker nicht stechen können.
Dafür gibts auch kein Honig.

Schönen Abend

Gruss Michael


----------



## schilfgrün (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Michael,

welche Insekten beherbergst Du denn, die nicht stechen ?
Uns besuchen jedes Jahr __ Hornissen, die sich in unserem Dachboden heimisch fühlen.
Das sind allerdings sehr friedfertige Tierchen. Wenn sich mal eine in unser Haus verirrt, kann man sie ( vorsichtig ) mit den Händen ins Freie befördern.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo  :smoki


----------



## maritim (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

hallo ingo,

__ hornissen sind friedfertige tierchen?


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Servus Peter

Ja ... wenn man sie mit der "deutschen Wespe" vergleicht.

__ Hornissen sind sehr friedfertig .... die Angriffslust bzw. die Angriffs-Distanz ist weit weniger ausgeprägt als bei der Wespe ...

Das unheimliche an der __ Hornisse ist 

die Größe und
das tiefe Summen

Aber ich nehme auch reißaus wenn sich mir eine auf 2 Meter nähert ... ist schon unheimlich der "Brummer"


----------



## schilfgrün (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Peter,

ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für Erfahrungen mit __ Hornissen gemacht hast - wir haben jedes Jahr mehrmals Hornissen bei uns im Haus - die __ fliegen dann immer an unserer großen Fensterscheibe herrum - und wenn sie noch nicht zu nervös sind, kann man sie bedenkenlos auf die Hand kriechen lassen, um sie hinaus zu lassen. 
Wir hatten dieses, nein , letztes Jahr auch __ Wespen, die wirklich aggressiv waren und entsprechend unsympatisch waren.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Peter,

__ Hornissen sollen nur böse werden, wenn man sich näher als ca. 4 Meter dem Eingang ihres Nestes nähert. Ich muss aber gestehen, ich habe das noch nicht ausprobiert (hab ich auch freiwillig nicht vor).


----------



## maritim (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

meine  erfahrung war leider nicht ganz so positiv.

eine hornisste hatte sich bei uns im keller verirrt.
habe die fenser und türen geöffnet , damit sie wieder ins frei kann.
nach meiner meinung hat sie mich ohne ersichtlichen grund gestochen und gebissen.:evil
habe noch heute eine beule auf der haut, die  nicht mehr verschwindet.:evil

nach der aktion habe ich gehörigen respekt vor den viechern.


----------



## schilfgrün (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Peter,

meine erste Erfahrung mit __ Hornissen hatte ich, als ich unseren Dachboden dämmte - kein Dachboden, wie Du ihn Dir jetzt vorstellst - er mißt an der höchsten Stelle vielleicht 50 cm, ansonsten ist er so flach, daß ich nicht einmal meinen Kopf drehen konnte !
Dort befand sich auch ein Honissennest - an eine Flucht während meiner Arbeit wäre nicht zu denken gewesen - aber sie ließen mich in Ruhe :friede, und schwirrten nur um mich herrum.
Wahrscheinlich litt Deine __ Hornisse unter Depressionen oder so. 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## maritim (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

toll! ich muss die __ hornisse mit depressionen erwischen


----------



## teichmichl (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Ingo,

Also in meinem Insektenhotel sind nur Wildbienen,keine __ Hornissen oder Ähnliches.
Soweit ich weiss könnnen Wildbienen nicht stechen und sind auch nicht agressiv.
Vielleicht hat das mit der Grösse der Bohrungen oder Löchern zutun
->Kleine Löcher kleine Tiere
Das Insektenhotel ist ja auch nur für Einzelgänger und nicht für Hornissenvölker oder so.
Hey ihr müsst das so sehen.....dort wo __ Wespen oder Hornissen sind,sind auch
weniger oder keine Stechmücken.

Gruss Michael


----------



## schilfgrün (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Michael,

Du wirst recht haben, entweder existieren viele __ Wespen oder __ Hornissen und wenige Stechmücken, oder umgekehrt.
Wir leben sehr nahe am Wasser, wo es in manchen Jahren x - Millionen Stechmücken gibt - die Wahl zwischen Stechmücken und aggressiven Wespen fällt mir dennoch schwer, oder auch nicht - gegen Mücken kann ich mich mit Abwehrmitteln einsprühen.
Wenn Deine Wildbienen auch Mücken konsumieren, werde ich augenblicklich mit entsprechendem Nestbau beginnen !!! 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## elkop (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

bienen vertilgen keine tiere, soviel ich weiß )
nur __ wespen sind räuberisch.


----------



## butzbacher (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo,

die meisten Wildbienenarten sind Pollen- und Nektarfresser. Aber diverse Wespenarten sind "Jäger", also Insektenfresser bzw. nutzen Larven anderer Insekten als lebenden Brut- und dadurch auch Nahrungsplatz für die Eier/Larven. 

Diese von mir genannten Bienen- und Wespenarten sind solitär lebend, es besteht von diesen Arten keine Stechgefahr.
Es gibt solche Insektenbruthilfen auch zu kaufen. Gesehen habe ich schon einen, der aussieht wie ein Vogelnistkasten. Aber anstatt eines großen Einflugloches gibt es mehrere kleine Löcher im Frontbrett. Auf der Rückseite sind dann Glasröhrchen angebracht, so dass man sich das Ganze echt gut anschauen kann. 

Schau/hör und lies dich um. So ein Insektenhotel ist auf jeden Fall für viele Seiten nützlich und sieht auch noch gut aus.  

Gruß André


----------



## ollifrog (23. März 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo,

bin erst seit heute registriert...
Habe seit 10 Jahren meinen relativ naturbelassenen Teich, den ich nach und nach vergrößert habe. 
Genauso haben sich auch dann die ersten Tierchen eingefunden, von Wasserkäfern bis __ Kröten und Fröschen. Am meisten hat mich aber erfreut, dass seit 3 Jahren Ringelnattern ab und zu den Teich aufsuchen. Meistens geschieht dies im Frühjahr, wenn auch zahlreiche Erkröden den Teich zur Paarung aufsuchen. Ob die Ringelnattern ihn zur Nahrungssuche oder vielleicht sogar zur Partnersuche besuchen, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden...Auf jeden Fall war das letzte Jahr der Besuch am Größten. Angefangen von einer vermutlich weiblichen ca. 1m langen, die den ganzen Garten "bestreifte" und relativ ruhig auf menschlichen Besuch reagierte, bis hin zu einer ca 2-3jährigen Heranwachsenden (35cm) die bis in den Herbst hinein Jagd auf die __ Grasfrosch u. Erdkrödenkaulquappen machte. Im späten Sommer fanden wir sogar 2 abgestreifte noch gut erhaltene Häute, wobei die eine noch vollständig erhaltene stolze 120cm Länge aufwieß. Meines Wissens nach ist diese Länge sehr erstaunlich, wobei nur Weibchen diese erreichen können. Mein Holz und Laubhaufen wurde leider noch nicht zur Eiablage genutzt, würde nur zu gern wissen welchen Komposthaufen sie diesem vorziehen :? Aber warscheinlich liegt der zu schattig (unter einer Fichte). Optimal wäre ja ein sonnenbescheinter...Werde sicherlich noch ein paar Fotos von diesen Beobachtungen reinstellen...und bitte daran denken dass diese völlig harmlose Schlange unter Naturschutz steht und jeder Gartenbesitzer stolz sein kann wenn sich diese seltene Art dort heimisch fühlt. Ab und zu soll sie ja auch mal auf Mäusejagd gehen! 

LG Olli


----------



## axel (24. März 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Olli

:willkommen

Ich freu mich auch schon wieder auf die Ringelnatter an meinem Teich .
Jetzt wo ich weiß das die Ringelnatter Krötenkaulquappen liebt kann ich vielleicht sogar mal ein Foto von der Schlange machen .
Stell uns doch mal Dein Teich in "Mein Teich und ich" mit ein paar Fotos vor . 

lg
axel


----------



## butzbacher (24. März 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Olli,

Vorsicht bei der Vermessung von "Natternhemden", die sind immer etwas länger als das ehemalige Trägertier. Wobei die 120 cm schon auf ein stattliches Tier von ca. 1 m schließen lassen.

Der Eiablagehaufen sollte, wie du schon selber erwähnt hast, nicht zu schattig liegen. Gut verrottende Materialien eigen sich für solch einen Haufen immer (Laub, Rasenschnitt z. B.). Darf vor allem nicht austrocknen.

Gruß André


----------



## ollifrog (25. März 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Danke für die Antworten!

Freu mich schon auf den Frühling mit kräftigen Besuch an meinem Teich. Gestern ist der 1. schon eingetroffen. 2 Erdkröten, welche einfach nicht kapieren dass sie beide männlich sind...und ganz kurz konnte ich noch einen __ Teichmolch beim Untertauchen erkennen. Bei denen heißt es ja eigentl. dass sie nicht in einen Fischbesetzten Teich laichen. Bei mir trifft dies aber zu...da hab ich extra noch einen kleineren Teich ohne Goldfische angelegt, damit da die Grasfrösche und __ Molche ablaichen können, trotzdem nehmen die Teichmolche den Fischteich. 4Goldfische haben den Winter nicht überstanden,bleiben noch 6. Ich würde ja gerne den Molchen ne Freude bereiten und die "unnatürlichen" Goldfische raushauen, aber ich habe bei der Teichgestaltung nicht das alleinige Sagen   Naja, vielleicht erscheint ja bald meine geliebte Ringenatter und kommt endlich auf die Idee nicht immer nur die Grasfroschpopulation zu dezimieren, sondern mal nach den dicken roten Punkt im Wasser zu schnappen.  

LG Olli


----------



## ollifrog (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ringelnattern überwintern*

Hallo Schlangenfreunde,

mal ne kleine Frage an Alle...habt ihr die letzten Wochen schon Ringelnattern beobachten können? An meinem Teich tut sich in dieser Hinsicht noch nix. Letztes Jahr konnte ich schon Anfang April die 1.__ Ringelnatter begrüßen. Nun habe ich die Befürchtung, dass der strenge Winter auch an ihnen nicht spurlos vorüber gegangen ist...


----------

